

Xodia – An AI Bot Battle - xennygrimmato
http://credenz.info/xodia/

======
xennygrimmato
Xodia is a programming contest in which you can write a Bot that will play a
2-player game. This time's game is called "Grow", in which you have to grow
your tree as much as possible, and prevent your opponent's tree from growing.

Created by: A group of sophomore and senior year students from Pune Institute
of Computer Technology, India.

------
1byxero
@shultays the link of documentation on the index page I.e.
[http://credenz.info/xodia/Grow_Documentation.pdf](http://credenz.info/xodia/Grow_Documentation.pdf)
is working we'll get other link working soon

~~~
iokanuon
There is a very visible, underlined, clickable "reply" button under every
comment.

------
shultays
[http://credenz.info/xodia/grow/linkfordocs](http://credenz.info/xodia/grow/linkfordocs)
gives 404

------
pritish
I just checked the link is working

